# Friend hassled by politician



## Jane Doe (13 Jan 2009)

A friend of mine is continually having flyers from a politician he told to stay away from his home. What can he do. They are delivered by people working for the politician who probably does not know he is there they are just doing house deliveries in the aera. Is the politician responsible for the people who are delivering?


----------



## Vanilla (14 Jan 2009)

Jane Doe said:


> What can he do.


 
Put them in the bin? What's the big deal about a few flyers?


----------



## Latrade (14 Jan 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Put them in the bin? What's the big deal about a few flyers?


 
Well for me the big deal in these situations is I wouldn't want them. Also I have to pay to have my bins collected and so don't like them being full of flyers I didn't ask for and meaning I have to put bins out more reguarly.

I wouldn't be too sure of the legalities of what you could do, but they could be collected together and then posted back through the letter box of the politician as long as they keep doing it. Maybe even produce their own flyers about unwanted flyers and post them every week through the politicians mail box.


----------



## Bronte (14 Jan 2009)

Put a sign on the letterbox, no fliers or advertising.  You can probably purchase a sticker for this in a stationary shop.


----------



## Smashbox (14 Jan 2009)

I would put a sign up too, on the letterbox or door


----------



## Slaphead (14 Jan 2009)

I used to live in sweden and ppl used to put signs on their doors, "Ingen reklam tack" meaning, "no add's please". Havn't seen anything similar here but then again i get nothing like the deluge in adds here.


----------



## nuac (14 Jan 2009)

would not consider this a maor problem.   All sorts of flyers etc come in the door in most urban areas - free newspapers, charity collections, etc.   Thinking of legal action over this is really seriously OTT.   As already suggested a simple notice "No flyers please" should do the trick.


----------



## sam h (14 Jan 2009)

I thnk you friend has to opt for a complete "no flyers" option or tolerate what comes....it's not really possible to tell (for example) one politian you don't want their flyers and accept everybody elses.

It's different for postal stuff & you should be able to ask to be taken off their mailing list


----------



## ninsaga (14 Jan 2009)

Jane Doe said:


> A friend of mine is continually having flyers from a politician he told to stay away from his home. What can he do. They are delivered by people working for the politician who probably does not know he is there they are just doing house deliveries in the aera. Is the politician responsible for the people who are delivering?



Stating that they are being 'hassled' by a politician putting flyers through the door is sort of stretching it a bit. Suggest your friend takes a chill pill.


----------



## Jane Doe (14 Jan 2009)

ninsaga said:


> Stating that they are being 'hassled' by a politician putting flyers through the door is sort of stretching it a bit. Suggest your friend takes a chill pill.


 you do not know the background so how can you say that? If you do not want to answer the question asked instead of judging the person who asks it then please do not comment


----------



## Jane Doe (14 Jan 2009)

nuac said:


> l action over this is really seriously OTT. As already suggested a simple notice "No flyers please" should do the trick.


there is one apparently the politician cannot read


----------



## Caveat (14 Jan 2009)

Jane Doe said:


> there is one apparently the politician cannot read


 
WTF?! Is this a serious comment?


----------



## Jane Doe (14 Jan 2009)

Caveat said:


> WTF?! Is this a serious comment?


Yes there is a no ads sign up, maybe they ignore hoping someone will read it


----------



## Jane Doe (14 Jan 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Put them in the bin? What's the big deal about a few flyers?


the deal is they were told to stay away and that their material or indsed presence was not wanted because of previous behaviour which cannot be posted


----------



## jhegarty (14 Jan 2009)

Jane Doe said:


> you do not know the background so how can you say that? If you do not want to answer the question asked instead of judging the person who asks it then please do not comment




We can only judge the situation based on what you have posted. If there is more history to this than random flyers then I imagine the advise given will be different.


----------



## Jane Doe (14 Jan 2009)

jhegarty said:


> We can only judge the situation based on what you have posted. If there is more history to this than random flyers then I imagine the advise given will be different.


ok fair enough, lets just say they were told not to approach house or communicate with person concerned. They are not random in the sense they were told the person was not interested at least 4 times. I think maybe it is cos one of their workers is delivering who maybe do not know and apparently cannot read


----------



## truthseeker (14 Jan 2009)

Jane Doe said:


> there is one apparently the politician cannot read


 
Im lost, why can the politican not read - another post states its his worker posting the flyers so presumably its the worker who cannot read?

Why doesnt your friend just put the flyers in the bin and worry about more important things than a piece of paper coming in the door. I cannot possibly see how this can be construed as a politician 'hassling' someone - unless the flyers are directed at your friend personally.


----------



## Jane Doe (14 Jan 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Im lost, why can the politican not read - another post states its his worker posting the flyers so presumably its the worker who cannot read?


look i do not know whom delivers them sometimes the p sometime notpoint is they were told to keep away



> Why doesnt your friend just put the flyers in the bin and worry about more important things than a piece of paper coming in the door. I cannot possibly see how this can be construed as a politician 'hassling' someone - unless the flyers are directed at your friend personally.


i am not going to repeat myself again as to why they are unwanted


----------



## Padraigb (14 Jan 2009)

Jane Doe said:


> i am not going to repeat myself again as to why they are unwanted



You haven't actually said why, and I'm not going to ask.

If the flyers are causing your friend genuine distress for reasons that people generally would agree are understandable, then he could go to court and seek an injunction to prevent the politician or people acting on his or her behalf approaching your friend or his home.

If your friend is annoyed rather than distressed, then he might set out to annoy the politician to a similar extent -- perhaps by returning the flyers in an unstamped envelope.


----------



## Jane Doe (14 Jan 2009)

Padraigb said:


> You haven't actually said why, and I'm not going to ask.[/qoute]Thanks for your reasoned response
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That might be illegal in itself and lead to my friend being defendent. Very helpful, thanks again


----------



## gillarosa (14 Jan 2009)

Jane Doe said:


> ok fair enough, lets just say they were told not to approach house or communicate with person concerned. They are not random in the sense they were told the person was not interested at least 4 times. I think maybe it is cos one of their workers is delivering who maybe do not know and apparently cannot read


 
Or maybe the Politician and his volunteers are pretty busy going door-to-door and haven't noticed the sign. As its rare here for private homes to request its not like the 'no soliciting' signs people in that line may be used to in the US or other Countries and know automatically not to post in flyers.

IMO if your friend actually has grounds for actual and real harassment by this Politician (which flyers in the letterbox are not) it should be dealt with legally, likewise if its something unwinable or if its something simply in his head he needs to learn to let go before it affects him badly.


----------



## aetius (14 Jan 2009)

Something like 2% of these are only actually read and I speak as a 'dropper' of these leaflets. I find it amazing that these are causing distress to one individual as opposed to all the neighbours and the (probably) hundreds of others who received same leaflet.


----------



## bacchus (14 Jan 2009)

Latrade said:


> Also I have to pay to have my bins collected



Don't you have a green bin for recycling paper/cardboard/tins/plastics, collected for free every 2 weeks?


----------



## Vanilla (14 Jan 2009)

Harrassment is an offence, punishable by a prison sentence and/or a fine.

If your friend is genuinely being harrassed and feels that the leaflets are part of this then he should report all such incidents to the gardai. If the incidents are deemed harrassment by the gardai they can prosecute the individual involved. Nothing you have said amounts to harrassment however you have said there is a background and maybe that is what should be reported to the gardai.

Other than that I presume your friend could write to the politician involved and point out that leaflets are being delivered to his address which are unwelcome and ask him to refrain from future delivery of same either personally or through an agent. If this behaviour persists I suppose your friend could make a complaint to the Dail committee ( I'm not sure of the relevant section, maybe someone else could help).


----------



## Padraigb (14 Jan 2009)

My use of the idea of what people would generally agree with was somewhat informal. The real test is what a judge would think. A good solicitor would have an idea about that.

I can't say what it might cost, because I am one of those lucky people who has got through life so far without having to resort to litigation. But I don't think it would be cheap. There is also a non-financial cost to consider: such a legal action would be public.

One thing that might work to your friend's advantage is that politicians generally want to avoid embarrassment and bad publicity. It might be sufficient to have a solicitor send a formal letter stating that any approach to your friend or his home will lead to your friend applying for an injunction.

All in all, because your friend is suffering distress, it looks to me as if he should consult a solicitor.


----------



## truthseeker (14 Jan 2009)

Could your friend not approach whoever is delivering the flyers personally and point out the sign on the house stating No Ads.

Maybe also change the sign to a bigger one stating 'No Unsolicited Mail' (maybe the deliverer thinks No Ads means advertisements for products as opposed to ads for politicians).


----------



## Smashbox (14 Jan 2009)

I would wait in and try and catch the person delivering the flyers, and tell them that you don't want them.


----------



## nuac (14 Jan 2009)

Re the poster suggesting an injunction.    Even if you can swear an affidavit supporting a stateable case for an injunction, such orders are at the discretion of the judge

V ery likley to refuse to entertain it as a waste of court time.


----------



## Padraigb (14 Jan 2009)

nuac said:


> Re the poster suggesting an injunction.    Even if you can swear an affidavit supporting a stateable case for an injunction, such orders are at the discretion of the judge
> 
> V ery likley to refuse to entertain it as a waste of court time.



As "the poster suggesting an injunction", it bothers me that you try to better my careful advice with your confident assertion that a judge would be very likely to refuse an injunction.

Jane Doe has not explained to us why her friend is distressed. Without that information, we cannot guess what a judge might decide. That is why I suggested getting advice from a solicitor about the chances of success.


----------



## Jane Doe (14 Jan 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Could your friend not approach whoever is delivering the flyers personally and point out the sign on the house stating No Ads.


 do you think my friend has nothing else to do and as i have said several times they have been told several times to keep away. How many times do i have to say that?*They have been told several times my friend does not want them approaching the house and does not want their literature or anything to do with them*

 Also, how could they be at home each time or even know the time



> maybe the deliverer thinks No Ads means advertisements for products as opposed to ads for politicians).


see large text above


----------



## Smashbox (14 Jan 2009)

Jane

People are only trying to help here - you did come here to ask for help after all.

Perhaps you should be a little more polite and not so snappy at people who have taken the time to try and help you. I for one, won't be trying again.


----------



## Jane Doe (14 Jan 2009)

do you realise how frustrating to have to write the same thing again and again. i did say thanks to the people who advised me and who showed they had read it. no offence i am tired of repeating myself.again thanks for all replies


----------



## MandaC (14 Jan 2009)

At the moment I am being hassled by Sky/Bord Gais/ESB/Visa/Mastercard in cahoots with an Post.  They keep delivering offensive paperwork through my letterbox.  Every night I come home from work there is more.  They say they wont stop either, until I pay!

Seriously though, Is the politican affiliated to any party.  If the answer is yes, would it be worth your friend sending a registered letter to them outlining the exact circumstances of exactly how he/she is being hassled  (which does not appear to have been disclosed on the site) by the Politician.  In my opinion, there needs to be more to it than a few leaflets going though the door. Request an official response.


----------



## shesells (14 Jan 2009)

I'm with the majority here who can't see what the issue is. I absolutely hate getting labels in from "charities" for clothes collections - but they go straight into the green bin. As do 90% of all other flyers I get in the door. Recycling is free at the moment.

In my experience most of the leaflet droppers (unless Party activists) are agency staff and for the most part not native English speakers - hence the sign not working. Plus surely the neighbours are getting the same leaflet so your friend cannot claim to be targetted or harassed. 

As for asking to be left off a leaflet run, be practical - there's one TD (if indeed it is a TD) for approximately every 25,000 people in the country. To single one constituent out of thousands on the delivery run is not feasible. 

As an aside, I think this is more of a LOS thread than a legal one.


----------



## Brooklyn (15 Jan 2009)

truthseeker said:


> Maybe also change the sign to a bigger one stating 'No Unsolicited Mail'



Or how about "no political leaflets"


----------



## mathepac (15 Jan 2009)

MandaC said:


> At the moment I am being hassled by Sky/Bord Gais/ESB/Visa/Mastercard in cahoots with an Post...


LOL, me too! 

@Jane Doe, you seem to be getting rather exercised both by your friend's problem and some of the responses posted. The shouty response above was OTT, which I guess was my first reaction when I read the nature and extent of your friend's problem with the political leaflets.

Rhetorical question: Is there any chance that "your friend" is really you?


----------



## Jane Doe (15 Jan 2009)

mathepac said:


> LOL, me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nuac (15 Jan 2009)

Padraigh

My advice re the futility of an injunction application in this case is based firstly on reading through the thread and then decades of practice as a solicitor and with experience of many many injunctrion applications.

I am not a betting person, but a book could possibly opened on how far down the court the indignant judge would throw the papers= that is assuming a solicitor and and possibly a barrister could be persuaded to take on the case.

The person complaining should get out and about more, or else we are all being wound up.


----------



## mathepac (15 Jan 2009)

nuac said:


> ...how far down the court the indignant judge would throw the papers...


Is the judge related to OP's friend, or even the leaflet posters? 


nuac said:


> ...The person complaining should get out and about more, or else we are all  being wound up.


Agreed.


----------



## McCrack (15 Jan 2009)

I think this thread is exhausted.

Jane youre too defensive regarding other posters. People can only go on the information you post and on the face of it it seems a silly inconvenience having unwanted leaflets posted in ones letterbox but such is life. 

More pressing issues going on in the world.


----------



## truthseeker (15 Jan 2009)

Jane Doe said:


> do you think my friend has nothing else to do and as i have said several times they have been told several times to keep away. How many times do i have to say that?*They have been told several times my friend does not want them approaching the house and does not want their literature or anything to do with them*
> 
> Also, how could they be at home each time or even know the time
> 
> see large text above


 
JaneDoe - your response is like something a child would write.
It is rude, shouty and totally unnecessary.

This thread is ridiculous. Your friend needs to get over themselves and get a life.


----------



## Caveat (15 Jan 2009)

I'm being harassed by myself.

Every morning this face just stares at me from the mirror.

What can I do about this?


----------



## jhegarty (15 Jan 2009)

Is there any chance that the "politician" isn't a politician. Perhaps a debt collector or something.

None of this makes sense to me with the current story.


----------



## truthseeker (15 Jan 2009)

Whole thread is a joke.

Someone is upset about flyers.
OP is not being clear on situation then behaving like a child throwing a tantrum when people make reasonable suggestions.

Is it a troll thread?


----------



## DubShelley (15 Jan 2009)

truthseeker said:


> JaneDoe - your response is like something a child would write.
> It is rude, shouty and totally unnecessary.
> 
> This thread is ridiculous. Your friend needs to get over themselves and get a life.


 
Agreed! How on earth is OP expecting advice when we don't know the history and she refuses to tell us? Very, very silly thread.

Think of the thousands being "harrassed" in Gaza and many other parts of the world right now...it hardly compares to a few leaflets now, does it?


----------



## ney001 (15 Jan 2009)

Caveat said:


> I'm being harassed by myself.
> 
> Every morning this face just stares at me from the mirror.
> 
> What can I do about this?




Any Use?

http://www.edinformatics.com/inventions_inventors/270px-Brown_paper_bag.jpg


----------



## Vanilla (15 Jan 2009)

Lads, give the OP a chance. I think you have all forgotten that members of both Fianna Fail AND Sinn Fein are classed as politicians too. Sure how would you like it if someone of that ilk were contacting you?


----------



## truthseeker (15 Jan 2009)

If this thread is related to this thread:
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=95650

perhaps that explains why emotions are running so high.


----------



## Bronte (15 Jan 2009)

Well if it's linked to that it's a lot more serious.  Jane Doe unless you specifically state what it is exactly is bothering your friend it is impossible to help you.  I now assume a particuler person who your friend has an issue with persists on using the excuse of flyers to visit your friends house and this is harrasment.  If you re read all your posts on this thread you will see how the story you originally posted makes no sense to us and this makes people frustrated.


----------



## Smashbox (15 Jan 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Lads, give the OP a chance. I think you have all forgotten that members of both Fianna Fail AND Sinn Fein are classed as politicians too. Sure how would you like it if someone of that ilk were contacting you?


 
Contacting in the case of leaflets that all houses seem to recieve.
I get this all the time, and as others have stated, I just throw them in the bin to recycle them.

you could always gather them all up, include any other crap mail, and post it back to them. Better still, 'forget' the stamp


----------



## bond-007 (15 Jan 2009)

I don't see why people should tell the OP to get a life etc and accept leaflets as a fact of life.
A person is entitled not to have persons entering onto their property and inserting litter (I would class leaflets as litter) into their letterbox. An Post do deliver leaflets on behalf of many businesses and politicians. I have simply requested An Post not to deliver advertising or political messages to my home. An Post do not have a problem with my request.

I would suggest a registered letter of complaint to the person concerned and request that they refrain from sending leaflets to your address.


----------



## Smashbox (15 Jan 2009)

I never knew that you could tell An Post not to deliver, I thought you just had to accept it as the OP said they wouldnt be around every time the delivery person came by.


----------



## justsally (15 Jan 2009)

Most of TDs political literature is delivered by party members or members of the local cumann. You could always ring Leinster House and ask to speak to the TD in question - when the house resumes after the Christmas holidays!!!! YOu will initially be put through to his/her secretary so make sure that the message is passed to the TD, and either the secretary or the TD will have the name of the cumann members and should pass on your request. Give them your instructions (after all they work for you) and remind them that canvassing will disqualify. With the local council elections due to take place in June they really should aim to please!!!!. If they don't listen to you in relation to what might be considered a small matter how can they be relied upon to listen to you in relation to anything. If they don't hear what you are saying just don't vote for them or their party councillors. Their loss in the end.

Cheers


----------



## philboy (15 Jan 2009)

Jane Doe said:


> A friend of mine is continually having flyers from a politician he told to stay away from his home. What can he do. They are delivered by people working for the politician who probably does not know he is there they are just doing house deliveries in the aera. Is the politician responsible for the people who are delivering?


Personally, i think this post is ridiculous. Put the flyer in the bin, whats the big deal. He/She must have little to worry about if this is whats keeping them awake at night.


----------



## edwalsh (15 Jan 2009)

Simple solution Jane Doe place recycle bin at front door with politicians name in large print on bin ,with request to put all his literature in bin .lets have some support for Jane Doe


----------



## woodbine (15 Jan 2009)

edwalsh said:


> Simple solution Jane Doe place recycle bin at front door with politicians name in large print on bin ,with request to put all his literature in bin .lets have some support for Jane Doe


 
haha!! brilliant solution! 

we are obviously not getting to hear the background to WHY the politician is unwelcome at this person's house. It doesn't matter really because if they have been asked to stay away then i can understand why the person would be annoyed with receiving literature from them. 

as for free recycling.. not every part of the country has this facility available to them. we pay for ours.


----------

